# Warrant Canary for May, 2021



## Null (Jun 1, 2021)

Transparency
					

Transparency statements concerning properties I manage.




					git.kiwifarms.net
				





-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
Hash: SHA256

June 1st, 2021

Warrant Canary covering the Month of May, 2021

This is the first Warrant Canary for the 1776 Solutions, LLC, Lolcow LLC, and
Mad at the Internet, LLC.  Warrant Canaries have become common practice with
certain types of websites.  I have refrained from issuing monthly Warrant
Canaries for due to an observed lack of usefulness for those sites.  My mind
has been changed recently.

An explanation for what a Warrant Canary is can be found on the EFF:
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/04/warrant-canary-faq

In summation, the purpose of a Warrant Canary is to utilize freedom from
compelled speech to lawfully disclose what has NOT happened in a period.  It is
also a good opportunity to disclose meddling which is not legally prohibited.


National Security Letters
1776: 0
Kiwi: 0
MATI: 0

Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Court
1776: 0
Kiwi: 0
MATI: 0

Gag orders under 18 USC 2705(b)

Kiwi: 0
MATI: 0


The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".
We receive this request every few weeks.

Local US law enforcement has contacted the Kiwi Farms in regards to a revenge
pornography case asking for my contact information for the delivery of court
orders.  No such order has arrived.

We have obliged no DMCA takedown notices in this time.


Live Free or Die,
Joshua Moon <josh@jaw.sh>
-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
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=mKWG
-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jun 1, 2021)

Finally some good news.


----------



## Hitman One (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".
> We receive this request every few weeks.


----------



## Maw (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".
> We receive this request every few weeks.



God bless Russia.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Jun 1, 2021)

Keep at it. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 1, 2021)

I’m an idiot, what does this mean for us?


----------



## Not Really Here (Jun 1, 2021)

I love this, thanks Null.


> Local US law enforcement has contacted the Kiwi Farms in regards to a revenge
> pornography case asking for my contact information for the delivery of court
> orders. No such order has arrived.


My guess, and hope, is this may have something to do with ass napkins.


----------



## Dark Edea (Jun 1, 2021)

Proof that the Soviets paid the highest price in World War II.


----------



## deepFriedBaka (Jun 1, 2021)

Not Really Here said:


> I love this, thanks Null.
> 
> My guess, and hope, is this may have something to do with ass napkins.


Probably does considering Null mentioned something about revenge porn in the aediot assnapkins thread, or at least I think he did (could be wrong)


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jun 1, 2021)

You rock Null...and your gay.


----------



## Near (Jun 1, 2021)

Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


Fee Fees hurt


----------



## Gone Ham (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


Because it’s Russia. 8 gorillian Russians died to hitler so they get baby mad


----------



## nekrataal (Jun 1, 2021)

The thought of Russians seething over a picture of Hitler will never not be funny given what the soviets have done.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care?


they dont, but they do care about a regulatory footprint on the internet. its just some poorly paid russian in a cubical sending out all sorts of requests-


----------



## waffle (Jun 1, 2021)

For the Kiwis that are a little slower, I can say something that Null can't:



Absolutely Not Null said:


> Gag orders under 18 USC 2705(b)
> 
> 1776: ≥ 1
> Kiwi: 0
> MATI: 0


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 1, 2021)

waffle said:


> For the Kiwis that are a little slower, I can say something that Null can't:


Exactly what I was thinking. 1776 has been 
18 USC 2705(b)’d


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


The russians are really sensitive to not be seen as "bad guys" comparative to Nazi Germany in WW2. They were and are very heavy on the anti-nazi propaganda, even though they are probably the european country most in common with the third Reich.
Everything that lessens Nazi evilness is a big no-no. They see WW2 as a "crusade" agains Fascism, they never call the Nazis "National Socialists" too, to not let anyone think they had any political similarities to them.
Stalinist Russia was pretty antisemitic too, but they use the holocaust to put themselves in a better light compared to Nazi Germany, after all they were the ones who liberated Ausschwitz and most concentration camps.
Other than in Germany, where it is literally a crime to follow their country's politics in WW2, in Russia the communist era, even the stalinist one, is not seen nearly as negative. It is a big difference if your country is defeated in war and piled on by all remaining ideologies of the world, and if it just implodes after 50 years of positive internal propaganda.


----------



## TitchBitties (Jun 1, 2021)

So we're not all gonna get put into re-education camps just for having an account yet?


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".
> We receive this request every few weeks.


Уважаемый господин Путин,
Не хочешь положить деньги туда, где тебе рот, пидор? 2200 EST, 28.05.2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719. Приводите столько своих трусливых друзей, сколько хотите; Я сяду в тюрьму, а вы все в морг.
С искренним уважением,
Маршал Маннергеи́м.


----------



## 0x0000C1A (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


Someone files a complaint to the relevant authority - it gets forwarded to ROSKOMNADZOR - RKN issues a request to remove the content or face appearing on the Unified register of blocked sites™.


----------



## Kuruminha (Jun 1, 2021)

Marshal Mannerheim said:


> Уважаемый господин Путин,
> Не хочешь положить деньги туда, где тебе рот, пидор? 2200 EST, 28.05.2020, 4210 Wolfetown Rd, Cherokee, NC 28719 Приводите столько своих трусливых друзей, сколько хотите; Я сяду в тюрьму, а вы все в морг.


 never knew those sweet Russian glyphs had serif variants. Guess you do learn something every day, huh?!


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> I have refrained from issuing monthly Warrant
> Canaries for due to an observed lack of usefulness for those sites. My mind
> has been changed recently.


Can you elaborate? Does it have anything to do with Ade Zero and the butt napkins faggot?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 1, 2021)

Ho Ho Holodomor


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 1, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Can you elaborate? Does it have anything to do with Ade Zero and the butt napkins faggot?


Null legally can’t elaborate. His mind was changed because of the information that has been omitted. He got hit on 1776. 

More Kiwis are concerned with Russian history than the point of the canary post.


----------



## Marshal Mannerheim (Jun 1, 2021)

cuevasen said:


> never knew those sweet Russian glyphs had serif variants. Guess you do learn something every day, huh?!


If you type Cyrillic or Greek letters on KF they don't display using the same font other letters use - for instance, Cyrillic а and Greek α are both bigger than Latin a. The same's true of some letters in the Latin alphabet - for instance, I once posted something in Romanian and the letters ă, ș and ț wouldn't display properly.


----------



## Gaming Gamer (Jun 1, 2021)

> The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".


How is this real life? Of all the memes why this one? If Russia as a country really gave a fuck they would be helping the jews wipe out Palestine right now.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jun 1, 2021)

Ukraine beats Russia for once, baybeh!


----------



## Unexpected Genitals (Jun 1, 2021)

In the midst of all the legal jargon, the phrase "ho-ho-holocaust" hit me like a fucking brick


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jun 1, 2021)

Gaming Gamer said:


> How is this real life? Of all the memes why this one? If Russia as a country really gave a fuck they would be helping the jews wipe out Palestine right now.


I am sure the chechens would love that.


----------



## Red Mask (Jun 1, 2021)

Is it so difficult for people to scroll past a stupid meme? If anything that meme is meant to goad at Jews. Maybe it’s a Russian Jew trying to get the meme removed.


----------



## DogPlant (Jun 1, 2021)

I hope you all are using a VPN. 



			https://c.tenor.com/KcM2pzd70UUAAAAM/police-officer-super-troopers.gif


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jun 1, 2021)

ho ho holocaust is the gift that keeps on giving. Santa didn't disappoint


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## waffle (Jun 1, 2021)

Ptolemy said:


> Null legally can’t elaborate. His mind was changed because of the information that has been omitted. He got hit on 1776.
> 
> More Kiwis are concerned with Russian history than the point of the canary post.



He should be able to comment on the Ade/ass napkin debacle, especially if they haven't actually sent him any documents. Any attempt to impose some kind of third party liability for him on revenge porn would be a illegal as fuck. I suspect the cops never sent him anything because the DA or department legal adviser told them they were wasting their time because the farms is almost certainly outside their jurisdiction. To make their sate court documents have effect they have to take them to whatever state the farms are hosted in (or possibly where the LLC is registered) and convince the court to domesticate them so that they can be served and enforced by the local sheriff. Josh would also get an opportunity to convince the local judge that the document is bullshit and they should tell the cops to fuck off, which doesn't never happen - especially when its for something that's probably legal anyway. 

What he cant talk about is that the Feds have (apparently) sent a warrant for one of the sights that he hosts and told him that he can't tell anybody, or they'll try and indict him with a federal crime. 

Secret warrants are even more bullshit than no-knock warrants. The entire purpose of a warrant to create a paper trail that prevents the cops from just doing whatever they want, which doesn't work when all the papers are fucking secret


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 1, 2021)

Never forget that for all their bluster, and what Slavaboos say about them, Russians are literally nothing more than the drunken, overly-sensitive, major inferiority-complex suffering niggers of Europe.


----------



## RavioliHabit (Jun 1, 2021)

Hitman One said:


>


I was about to post this, fucking kek


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks @Null, you loveable bastard.



Ptolemy said:


> More Kiwis are concerned with Russian history than the point of the canary post.


Yes, I agree that Kiwi Farms isn't being serious enough and can't possibly put 2 and 2 together and dare make light of it.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Jun 1, 2021)

I understand none of this and I'm too lazy to bother learning right now but it sounds good? So yay


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 1, 2021)

We need to get our numbers up, this is embarrassing. Not a single FISC request? Come on, they hand those things out like candy. I think it's time to unban SIGSEGV again.


----------



## Velanna (Jun 1, 2021)

Ptolemy said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. 1776 has been
> 18 USC 2705(b)’d


Sorry, I’m a fucking idiot. I looked up that code and it’s basically saying whatever 1776 is received a warrant that null can’t say he received because of reasons?

edit: this got answered as I was typing this up. Sorry


----------



## BradCarter (Jun 1, 2021)

Look at the gag orders. Notice there is something missing from the list the other two sections have


----------



## Ero (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> We receive this request every few weeks.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Jun 1, 2021)

Russia: Westerners are all overly-sensitive snowflakes!

Also Russia: *rees about a meme of Hitler wearing a Santa suit every other week*


----------



## Julie Newmar (Jun 1, 2021)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> You rock Null...and your gay.


If Null owns a gay I wanna be his gay


----------



## BubbleButt (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## The Grinch (Jun 1, 2021)

BradCarter said:


> Look at the gag orders. Notice there is something missing from the list the other two sections have


Yes. I would highly encourage everyone to post on this site using the Tor onion site. It has been working great for the past year and is fast enough to watch videos on too (in general the Tor network has greatly increased its speed over the years). I made this account using Tor, made all my posts through Tor, and only ever use Tor to interact with this site. A big thank you to Null for providing the onion site.


----------



## RodgerDodger (Jun 1, 2021)

Gaming Gamer said:


> How is this real life? Of all the memes why this one? If Russia as a country really gave a fuck they would be helping the jews wipe out Palestine right now.


They're not?


----------



## BradCarter (Jun 1, 2021)

From my understanding, since he has gotten no national security letters or foreign intelligence court it's not some Right-wing terrorist sting bullshit or Russian agent witchhunt but I am borderline retarded so draw your own conclusions


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jun 1, 2021)

Divine right to rule said:


> The russians are really sensitive to not be seen as "bad guys" comparative to Nazi Germany in WW2. They were and are very heavy on the anti-nazi propaganda, even though they are probably the european country most in common with the third Reich.
> Everything that lessens Nazi evilness is a big no-no. They see WW2 as a "crusade" agains Fascism, they never call the Nazis "National Socialists" too, to not let anyone think they had any political similarities to them.
> Stalinist Russia was pretty antisemitic too, but they use the holocaust to put themselves in a better light compared to Nazi Germany, after all they were the ones who liberated Ausschwitz and most concentration camps.
> Other than in Germany, where it is literally a crime to follow their country's politics in WW2, in Russia the communist era, even the stalinist one, is not seen nearly as negative. It is a big difference if your country is defeated in war and piled on by all remaining ideologies of the world, and if it just implodes after 50 years of positive internal propaganda.


I thought Russia had the most neo nazis on the planet? Is this just another case of the government and the people not seeing eye to eye?

I wonder waht moot had to deal with if Hitler memes are this much trouble. Shocked it was Russia not Germany tbh.


----------



## (not) y2k compliant (Jun 1, 2021)

Curious, is https://git.kiwifarms.net/ hosted on the same VPS/Servers/whatever as the rest of KF? If so there might be worth having a canary on a 3rd party location in the case that DNS is hijacked, etc.


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## teacups (Jun 1, 2021)

Ptolemy said:


> Null legally can’t elaborate. His mind was changed because of the information that has been omitted. He got hit on 1776.
> 
> More Kiwis are concerned with Russian history than the point of the canary post.


Sorry, I'm retarded - but why'd he get hit on 1776?


----------



## waffle (Jun 1, 2021)

teacups said:


> Sorry, I'm retarded - but why'd he get hit on 1776?


Its unknowable, read the USC section that he cites. It's literally the "we can send secret search warrants to digital service providers for their subscribers and they can't tell you any of the five W's for at least 90 days" clause.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 1, 2021)

The Grinch said:


> Yes. I would highly encourage everyone to post on this site using the Tor onion site. It has been working great for the past year and is fast enough to watch videos on too (in general the Tor network has greatly increased its speed over the years). I made this account using Tor, made all my posts through Tor, and only ever use Tor to interact with this site. A big thank you to Null for providing the onion site.


Lmfao Tor is a fedop now bro, hate to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Baloney Face (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


Nyet nyet nyet, tovarishch.

That was the USSR this is Russia, which is so much kinder and gentler.


----------



## Umaibae (Jun 1, 2021)

Send the Ruskies a case of Jagur and all will be forgiven.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jun 1, 2021)

YoungHustle said:


> If Null owns a gay I wanna be his gay


You are now his gay and just don't be a faggot


----------



## Cypher (Jun 1, 2021)

Imagine an FSB Officer monitoring the internet to report on nefarious activities within the state like Chechens or Islamists or CIA and he sees a meme of Hitler saying Ho-Ho-Holocaust where he immediately phones to the Kremlin for action.


----------



## Divine right to rule (Jun 1, 2021)

Erika Furudo said:


> I thought Russia had the most neo nazis on the planet? Is this just another case of the government and the people not seeing eye to eye?
> 
> I wonder waht moot had to deal with if Hitler memes are this much trouble. Shocked it was Russia not Germany tbh.


It is a pretty complex situation. You might think that leftists are necessarily anti-nationalistic globalists, because they are in the west.
This was not at all the case in post-stalin Russia, and even today's communist states, like China and North Korea. They are extremely nationalistic, and are often convinced of their own ethnic superiority.
The soviet-union used old russian patriotism from the tzarist era in WW2, they compared the German invasion to the napoleonic invasion and used the commanding general of the russian forces of that time, Kutuszov, as a national icon of resistance against invasion.
The russian nationalism was never broken.
The problem was this: Russia didn't become a nation state after the soviet union fell. Some of the peoples like the kazachs, uzbeks or ukrainians split, but many non-russians still remain part of the Russian federation, one of the most known ones are the muslim chechens.
Now, western Russia is way more prosperous than those countries and many of those non-ethnic russians moved to the western cities to find better paying work there, undercutting the native working class, springing a Neo Nazi movement.
Russian Neo-Nazis probably still hate the Germans for invading and slaughtering Russians, but they hate the foreigners of the present way more than the invaders of the past.
One of the main problems the west has in looking at the russian situation, is that we are so globalist that people think Nationalism=National Socialism.
Russian Government hates the third Reich, while still being somewhat nationalist.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jun 1, 2021)

Divine right to rule said:


> It is a pretty complex situation. You might think that leftists are necessarily anti-nationalistic globalists, because they are in the west.
> This was not at all the case in post-stalin Russia, and even today's communist states, like China and North Korea. They are extremely nationalistic, and are often convinced of their own ethnic superiority.
> The soviet-union used old russian patriotism from the tzarist era in WW2, they compared the German invasion to the napoleonic invasion and used the commanding general of the russian forces of that time, Kutuszov, as a national icon of resistance against invasion.
> The russian nationalism was never broken.
> ...


I pretty clearly remmember hearing how it was unsafe cor certain people to be outside on Hitlers Birthday in some parts of Russia. I'm not saying there are no Russian nationalists, I'm saying there are a lot of Russians who like the non-Russian Austrian painter who ran Germany.


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2021)

Pope Negro Jon the XIIIth said:


> Lmfao Tor is a fedop now bro, hate to be the bearer of bad news.


Tor services can be identified with a DDoS attack against all non-compromised Tor exit nodes, but in our use case it doesn't matter. My host location is known.

https://archive.md/uvSx7


----------



## henstepl (Jun 1, 2021)

As long as it ain't me


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Jun 1, 2021)

waffle said:


> Its unknowable, read the USC section that he cites. It's literally the "we can send secret search warrants to digital service providers for their subscribers and they can't tell you any of the five W's for at least 90 days" clause.


Unknowable but I've been surprised before by what people here can figure out using autism alone. If nothing else the speculation would bring more attention to the point of the canary other than "lol hitler"

At least it sets a time line for when notification has to be given and I don't see an extension provision. The shitty thing is that, at least with the other two categories, you can be reasonably sure it's glowy shit because alphabet agencies like that aren't interested in shit posting. But who knows what the fuck some grand jury is doing...


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> Tor services can be identified with a DDoS attack against all non-compromised Tor exit nodes, but in our use case it doesn't matter. My host location is known.
> 
> https://archive.md/uvSx7


Oh, that's cool. Didn't know that, I'll use it a bit more in that case.


----------



## DogPlant (Jun 1, 2021)

Can someone explain to this newfag what falls under each of his LLCs? Like is the server host under one and the website itself under another? How does that work exactly?


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2021)

DerpyBirb said:


> Can someone explain to this newfag what falls under each of his LLCs? Like is the server host under one and the website itself under another? How does that work exactly?


1776 owns the infrastructure. Lolcow owns the website rights and licenses. MATI is just my podcast.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2021)

waffle said:


> He should be able to comment on the Ade/ass napkin debacle, especially if they haven't actually sent him any documents. Any attempt to impose some kind of third party liability for him on revenge porn would be a illegal as fuck.


If I had to guess it's literally opposite and he'd be thrilled to cooperate with any investigation of that cock goblin @aediot but absent an actual court order he isn't going to.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2021)

Apteryx Owenii said:


> At least it sets a time line for when notification has to be given and I don't see an extension provision.


It's 18 U.S.C. § 2705(a)(4).  They can get an extension of up to 90 days, with the only limits on how many they can get defined in another subsection, (b), and all they have to do is make some allegations.



> (1) endangering the life or physical safety of an individual;
> 
> (2) flight from prosecution;
> 
> ...


So just utter the magic words "unduly delaying a trial."


----------



## Treasure Champs (Jun 1, 2021)

Do I get a prize if I work this out without being a 20-something tech nerd or a reddit tranny janny?

18 2705(b) provides a gag order saying that someone who has been served with papers can't talk about it because if someone else found out about it they could or would fuck up the legal case

translation: Null no talkie to his autistic kiwis b/c they would tamper with evidence and/or get the fuck out of the way

Warrant canaries declare that court orders have not been received so that we can tacitly assume they have been when they stop saying they've not been received and this will be legal

translation: law enforcement men be coming about the revenge porn

Soooooooooo

They're after somebody or something, most of the posters here seem to think somebody. They want someone's identity or IP over this?

Not anything nuts like every poster, I hope


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 1, 2021)

Some people just can't put the 1950's "Confidential" document text to rest.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 1, 2021)

just in time for july 4th freedom!!!!


----------



## MelloYello (Jun 1, 2021)

Erika Furudo said:


> I thought Russia had the most neo nazis on the planet? Is this just another case of the government and the people not seeing eye to eye?
> 
> I wonder waht moot had to deal with if Hitler memes are this much trouble. Shocked it was Russia not Germany tbh.


There are plenty of jews in Russia, even a dedicated "Jewish Oblast".
Unlike America, it appears the russian media and population don't grovel at the jew's feet, though.

Which is, of course, horrendous antisemitism. Grandpa would roll in his lampshade if he knew....


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 1, 2021)

Ptolemy said:


> More Kiwis are concerned with Russian history than the point of the canary post.


I get infinitely more entertainment out of dwelling on the thought of the russian mafia making one of their Steam scammers engage with concern-trolling memes about Santa Hitler, than I do about doomposting legal problems. If the site eventually goes down, it goes down laughing.


----------



## waffle (Jun 1, 2021)

Treasure Champs said:


> Do I get a prize if I work this out without being a 20-something tech nerd or a reddit tranny janny?
> 
> 18 2705(b) provides a gag order saying that someone who has been served with papers can't talk about it because if someone else found out about it they could or would fuck up the legal case
> 
> ...


They're clearly after one of the sights hosted on 1776. I don't think thst his client list is public, but Null has kind of indicated before that it's mostly stuff that is political wrong think of one variety or the other. 

So it's likely either somebody glow posted too hard on some other forum, or the feds are affraid somebody's gonna try and start the race war.


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> It's 18 U.S.C. § 2705(a)(4). They can get an extension of up to 90 days, with the only limits on how many they can get defined in another subsection, (b), and all they have to do is make some allegations.


That's only for gag orders under (a). Under (b), there's no time limit.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Jun 1, 2021)

I bet it's Adam Kovic, finally getting those pictures of his penis taken down.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Jun 1, 2021)

I thought this was going to be some kind of arrest warrant. I was just about to put my badge back on and serve it. Such a shame.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Jun 1, 2021)

So what happens if there's no canary?
Do i delete my browser history

Also all of my posts on this site have been in jest obviously


----------



## CiaphasCain (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".


Holy shit I'm dying


----------



## Plague Dog (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> 1776 owns the infrastructure. Lolcow owns the website rights and licenses. MATI is just my podcast.


So 1776 would include the database, the users, and what they post; Lolcow has the cute little green birdie, the chris-chan coin and the rainbow gunt, would that be about right?


----------



## Fools Idol (Jun 1, 2021)

The funny thing is, most people forget that nudes even exist after a while. It's only when someone tries to delete them from the Internet that people remember and start talking about them. At the end of the day, everyone is naked underneath their clothes and that fact that I've seen some fags tiny dick or a fat bitch's tits doesn't shock me, yes it's funny in the moment but I don't think about those misshapen boobs or folds of fat after the first day they are posted. 

Suing people is the worst way to memory hole your dick pics.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> That's only for gag orders under (a). Under (b), there's no time limit.


Yes, but you can extend orders originally under 2703(b)(1)(A) part of the law, by invoking the conditions of 2705(b).  And 2705 starts here:



> (a)Delay of Notification.—
> (1)A governmental entity acting under section 2703(b) of this title may—


The authority for the required disclosure is from 2703, but the delayed notification for demands made under that section are in 2705.  2705(b) purports to put greater limitations on when such an order can be extended than (a) but the language is essentially meaningless.

So far as I can tell they can either just endlessly renew it every 90 days, or since they have to meet the requirements of (b) to do that anyway, just make another request, this time under (b), to make it "however the fuck long we please."

I believe the statute is deliberately confusing and intended to hide the moving parts.


----------



## tulskij_tochnyj (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


Because WWII (to be precise, its 1941-1945 part) is the new state religion imposed by ideologically bankrupt government in a vain attempt to hold USSR cadaver together. Any other ideology, if adopted on official level (or not being actively suppressed) will bring an end to the current system.


----------



## Jazz never died! (Jun 1, 2021)

The end is nigh!


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 1, 2021)

Fools Idol said:


> The funny thing is, most people forget that nudes even exist after a while. It's only when someone tries to delete them from the Internet that people remember and start talking about them.


I don't think ade even cares about getting the pictures off the Internet, which is a lost cause anyway, she just wants aed in jail.


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2021)

Plague Dog said:


> So 1776 would include the database, the users, and what they post; Lolcow has the cute little green birdie, the chris-chan coin and the rainbow gunt, would that be about right?


No. Are you fucking stupid? This is not complicated. 

© 2021 Lolcow LLC.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 1, 2021)

I WANT THOSE PICTURES OF HITLER OFF THE INTERNET NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW!


----------



## DogPlant (Jun 1, 2021)

waffle said:


> They're clearly after one of the sights hosted on 1776. I don't think thst his client list is public, but Null has kind of indicated before that it's mostly stuff that is political wrong think of one variety or the other.
> 
> So it's likely either somebody glow posted too hard on some other forum, or the feds are affraid somebody's gonna try and start the race war.


Based on the fact that 1776 got the gag order and not KiwiFarms, this makes the most sense. I'd eat my hat to know what it is though. I hope we get to at least watch some fireworks at a later date.


----------



## Fools Idol (Jun 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I don't think ade even cares about getting the pictures off the Internet, which is a lost cause anyway, she just wants aed in jail.


I still wouldn't bother, because the leaky anus guy probably has less than 5 years left before he shuffles off this mortal coil.


----------



## Plague Dog (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> No. Are you fucking stupid? This is not complicated.
> 
> © 2021 Lolcow LLC.


Sorry I'm trying to understand. I don't do website stuff, so no, I don't get it. I don't know what the infrastructure vs the website rights and licenses means. The podcast I understand so I didn't ask about it.


----------



## Null (Jun 1, 2021)

Plague Dog said:


> Sorry I'm trying to understand. I don't do website stuff, so no, I don't get it. I don't know what the infrastructure vs the website rights and licenses means. The podcast I understand so I didn't ask about it.


The server. The IPs. The network. Not anything related to the site, just what it runs on.


----------



## Plague Dog (Jun 1, 2021)

Null said:


> The server. The IPs. The network. Not anything related to the site, just what it runs on.


Great! Thank you very much!


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jun 1, 2021)

Maw said:


> God bless Russia.


It's Christmas in June!


----------



## Just Dont (Jun 1, 2021)

This is because Null likes to patrol the entire site and shuts down potentially threatening things that could put the site in jeopardy. 

I don't think there are many people like Null in the world so we must count our blessings we have him.


----------



## DamnWolves! (Jun 1, 2021)

Null, I'm not sure what legal trickery is involved here, but would it be possible to share an example version of a warrant canary  you might publish where no requests have been made in a given time period?


----------



## Plague Dog (Jun 1, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Null, I'm not sure what legal trickery is involved here, but would it be possible to share an example version of a warrant canary  you might publish where no requests have been made in a given time period?



Look at the post: 


> National Security Letters
> 1776: 0
> Kiwi: 0
> MATI: 0
> ...



One of these things is not like the other!


----------



## Doctor Doom (Jun 1, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> So what happens if there's no canary?
> Do i delete my browser history
> 
> Also all of my posts on this site have been in jest obviously


I do all of my posting in Minecraft.


----------



## Obamarama (Jun 1, 2021)

In case of an investigation by any federal entity or similar, I do not have any involvement with this group or with the people in it, I do not know how I am here, probably added by a thrid party, I do not support any actions by the member of this group.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 1, 2021)

DamnWolves! said:


> Null, I'm not sure what legal trickery is involved here, but would it be possible to share an example version of a warrant canary  you might publish where no requests have been made in a given time period?



All you fools who can't understand this very simple information should just go ahead and log off permanently


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jun 1, 2021)

KingCoelacanth said:


> So what happens if there's no canary?
> Do i delete my browser history
> 
> Also all of my posts on this site have been in jest obviously


Start panicking as soon as you notice that the canary is gone, or don't sweat it. Doesnt really affect the user as much as it does the site admin.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 1, 2021)

If you are dumb and can't read negative space, 1776 hosting is under gag order. 1776 is Null's hosting company which owns the hardware infrastructure that Kiwi Farms and other clients use to host their websites. The federal government has subpoena'd 1776 hosting regarding what sites it hosts, either because Null is now a POI ( unlikely worst case scenario) or because one of the websites he hosts is hosting naughty things. Gag orders like this are done to prevent targets of investigations from destroying evidence or fleeing before being arrested. Most people ITT are betting it has to do with the Encyclopedia Dramatica spergs and their cross-state revenge porn snafu. It could potentially be many other websites null hosts, as they are all also retards.










						18 U.S. Code § 2705 -  Delayed notice
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Jun 1, 2021)

I wonder how many users baffled by this also signed up with an email address and username that they use everywhere? I suspect there's an overlap.


----------



## lolwatagain (Jun 1, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> If you are dumb and can't read negative space, 1776 hosting is under gag order. The federal government has subpoena'd 1776 hosting regarding what sites it hosts, either because Null is now a POI (worst case scenario) or because one of the websites he hosts is hosting naughty things. Gag orders like this are done to prevent targets of investigations from destroying evidence or fleeing before being arrested.
> View attachment 2222493
> 
> 
> ...


It could also be a state law enforcement agency. Governmental entity also covers state agencies with State Grand Jury subpoenas. It doesn't have to be the glowing Alphabet Bois.

But it wouldn't surprise me if the ATF is gearing up to shoot someone's dog for sharing some 3D printing files.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 1, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> But it wouldn't surprise me if the ATF is gearing up to shoot someone's dog


The dog was rabid, just look at the way it was drooling.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 1, 2021)

lolwatagain said:


> It could also be a state law enforcement agency. Governmental entity also covers state agencies with State Grand Jury subpoenas. It doesn't have to be the glowing Alphabet Bois.
> 
> But it wouldn't surprise me if the ATF is gearing up to shoot someone's dog for sharing some 3D printing files.


Baseless speculation: The fact that they are worried about evidence tampering makes me think CP. I'll assume as a given that no website Null hosts is hosting CP. My conclusion is that Ade told the feds that Aediot has CP on his computers and he's going to get sent to federal pound me in the ass prison for revenge porn, terrorist threats, and CP.
I hope so, anyway. That would be kino.


----------



## Archeopthryx (Jun 1, 2021)

Nooooo! Putin! You should be on our side! As the ancient treaties between our peoples demand!


----------



## buying gf (Jun 1, 2021)

You have a canary now? I hope it doesn't eat your banana peppers.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 1, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> If you are dumb and can't read negative space, 1776 hosting is under gag order. 1776 is Null's hosting company which owns the hardware infrastructure that Kiwi Farms and other clients use to host their websites. The federal government has subpoena'd 1776 hosting regarding what sites it hosts, either because Null is now a POI ( unlikely worst case scenario) or because one of the websites he hosts is hosting naughty things. Gag orders like this are done to prevent targets of investigations from destroying evidence or fleeing before being arrested. Most people ITT are betting it has to do with the Encyclopedia Dramatica spergs and their cross-state revenge porn snafu. It could potentially be many other websites null hosts, as they are all also retards.
> View attachment 2222493
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't think you could spoonfeed the information any harder but , you sure did it. Bringing down the average IQ of the farms one redundant explanation at a time.


----------



## The Grinch (Jun 1, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> Baseless speculation: The fact that they are worried about evidence tampering makes me think CP. I'll assume as a given that no website Null hosts is hosting CP. My conclusion is that Ade told the feds that Aediot has CP on his computers and he's going to get sent to federal pound me in the ass prison for revenge porn, terrorist threats, and CP.
> I hope so, anyway. That would be kino.


Just so you know, gag orders are not uncommon. It doesn't need to be a terrorist threat or anything serious for a gag order to be issued.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Jun 1, 2021)

If Null really want to upset the Russian government, he should forward them some gay nazi Tom of Finland art that triggers slavs.











						Politician calls for these stamps to be banned because they're 'gay propaganda'
					

Vitaly Milonov claimed the stamps were 'basically elements of homosexual propaganda'




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## The Jumping Dwarf (Jun 1, 2021)

Ho-ho-holy shit did I laugh at the Santa Hitler part.


----------



## Ellesse_warrior (Jun 1, 2021)

@Madam Nekromantik  nazi santa strikes again lmao


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jun 1, 2021)

Me? I'm Tight As Fuck said:


> I didn't think you could spoonfeed the information any harder but , you sure did it. Bringing down the average IQ of the farms one redundant explanation at a time.


Last I checked, teaching people and giving them information would generally raise IQ.


----------



## FEETLOAF (Jun 1, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> Last I checked, teaching people and giving them information would generally raise IQ.


We love our tards, our total morons. We love our autistic spergs they're important!


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jun 1, 2021)

FEETLOAF said:


> Baseless speculation: The fact that they are worried about evidence tampering makes me think CP. I'll assume as a given that no website Null hosts is hosting CP. My conclusion is that Ade told the feds that Aediot has CP on his computers and he's going to get sent to federal pound me in the ass prison for revenge porn, terrorist threats, and CP.
> I hope so, anyway. That would be kino.


I like how ED has become such a shit site that it drags even other websites down with it.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 1, 2021)

Me? I'm Tight As Fuck said:


> I didn't think you could spoonfeed the information any harder but , you sure did it. Bringing down the average IQ of the farms one redundant explanation at a time.


My man, the point isn't for this to be some obtuse inside joke that only edgy 200IQ A&H posters who spend their days in imaginary slapfights with the government and the lefties can understand, it's because he's got a gag order that forces him personally to relay the information in a way that isn't explicit.
The site has an entire beauty parlor section full of catty women and gay men who still are fine kiwis who do a fantastic job of documenting retarded fat people and whores, but if they come here from the front page they probably aren't going to have any fucking idea what's going on unless someone spells it out for them.
Don't be dumb.


That said I'm a little confused; If relying on the fact a person can't be legally required to lie, thereby using omission as a means of conveying information, actually works, couldn't a person just go all the way and play a whole stupid game of charades to identify what a gag order is about anyways, thereby defeating the entire purpose? "Now I'm going to hum, and you're going to start naming names. Just know that for some reason I find myself unable unable to hum when anyone mentions the name of someone I'm being currently legally compelled to not discuss. Go ahead".
Idk, the whole thing just seems a little silly to me. But then again trying to slap legal muzzles on people to begin with is stupid, so it makes sense you'd have to fight fire with fire.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Jun 1, 2021)

Can Null find a good country to settle in that can't touch him already? Minecraft expansion packs are only so cool to talk about.


----------



## FakeNewsAnchor (Jun 1, 2021)

So Null, when you get dragged into the Gulag to mine coal can I have take care of your Banana Peppers?


----------



## Captain Hastings Official (Jun 1, 2021)

MelloYello said:


> There are plenty of jews in Russia, even a dedicated "Jewish Oblast".
> Unlike America, it appears the russian media and population don't grovel at the jew's feet, though.
> 
> Which is, of course, horrendous antisemitism. Grandpa would roll in his lampshade if he knew....



Lol, check out the demographics of the "Jewish" Autonomous Oblast some time. It's ~1% ethnically Jewish, and <1% observant Jewish. There's literally more polytheists than Jews in the region.


----------



## Customchilli (Jun 1, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> "Now I'm going to hum, and you're going to start naming names. Just know that for some reason I find myself unable unable to hum when anyone mentions the name of someone I'm being currently legally compelled to not discuss. Go ahead".



If this isn't a segment on the next MATI stream i'm going to be very disaapointed.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jun 1, 2021)

Captain Hastings Official said:


> Lol, check out the demographics of the "Jewish" Autonomous Oblast some time. It's ~1% ethnically Jewish, and <1% observant Jewish. There's literally more polytheists than Jews in the region.


Yeah, it really hasn't been "Jewish" since Khrushchev maybe?


----------



## Joshuan Moon (Jun 1, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> That said I'm a little confused; If relying on the fact a person can't be legally required to lie, thereby using omission as a means of conveying information, actually works, couldn't a person just go all the way and play a whole stupid game of charades to identify what a gag order is about anyways, thereby defeating the entire purpose? "Now I'm going to hum, and you're going to start naming names. Just know that for some reason I find myself unable unable to hum when anyone mentions the name of someone I'm being currently legally compelled to not discuss. Go ahead".
> Idk, the whole thing just seems a little silly to me. But then again trying to slap legal muzzles on people to begin with is stupid, so it makes sense you'd have to fight fire with fire.



Your example would be still be actively revealing the information, just by proxy. I do believe this canary is doing the same thing but it may be ok in this case. 

A warrant canary should be routine and pre-established. There was one on this site but it wasn't this one so I don't think that matters. The idea being that the existence of the canary forces the recipient of a gag order to either lie or reveal the information by proxy, either by no longer posting the canary or editing it to be truthful. Since Josh hasn't been doing these in this same format I don't believe he is very protected should this become an issue. 

For a NSL or FISA warrant he would be in real hot water right now. These two place a gag on the existsnce of the gag. I'm guessing 18 USC 2705(b) only gags notifying the subject of the subpoena/warrant of its existence or content, but speaking generally about having been gaged under 18 USC 2705(b) isn't prohibited like NSL and FISA warrants are.

E: watter->water. Water is wet, Watts are hot, watter doesn't exist.


----------



## Plague Dog (Jun 1, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> My man, the point isn't for this to be some obtuse inside joke that only edgy 200IQ A&H posters who spend their days in imaginary slapfights with the government and the lefties can understand...
> The site has an entire beauty parlor section full of catty women and gay men who still are fine kiwis who do a fantastic job of documenting retarded fat people and whores, but if they come here from the front page they probably aren't going to have any fucking idea what's going on unless someone spells it out for them.


Really? You need to spend more time in the Beauty Parlor if you think that catty women can't read between the lines.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (Jun 1, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> but if they come here from the front page they probably aren't going to have any fucking idea what's going on unless someone spells it out for them.



Isn't this where the phrase LURK MORE comes from? Are you new to the internet?


----------



## XYZpdq (Jun 1, 2021)

so which one is clyde cash?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 1, 2021)

XYZpdq said:


> so which one is clyde cash?


We are _all_ Clyde Cash.

Whoever he is.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jun 1, 2021)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> We are _all_ Clyde Cash.
> 
> Whoever he is.


I'm not Clyde Cash, I'm Jeff Bezos.


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jun 1, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> I'm not Clyde Cash, I'm Jeff Bezos.


Cow in a Jeff Bezos suit?


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jun 1, 2021)

LullerDerbyRollin said:


> Cow in a Jeff Bezos suit?


Yes definitely


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Jun 1, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> Yes definitely


How do you hide the breasts?


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 1, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> I'm not Clyde Cash, I'm Jeff Bezos.


Fuck you; you're Clyde Cash and you'll _like _it!


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jun 1, 2021)

LullerDerbyRollin said:


> How do you hide the breasts?


Bra of Holding


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 1, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.


Hate to tell you like this, but Stalin was Santa Clause.


----------



## DeagleNationRefugee (Jun 1, 2021)

Due to the fact that Facebook has chosen to involve software that will allow the theft of my personal information, I do declare the following: on this day, 30th November 2014, in response to the new Facebook guidelines and under articles L.111, 112 and 113 of the code of intellectual property, I declare that my rights are attached to all my personal data, drawings, paintings, photos, texts etc... published on my profile since the day I opened my account. For commercial use of the foregoing my written consent is required at all times. Those reading this text can copy it and paste it on their Facebook wall. This will allow them to place themselves under the protection of copyright. By this release, I tell Facebook that it is strictly forbidden to disclose, copy, distribute, broadcast, or to take any other action against me on the basis of this profile and/or its contents. The actions mentioned above apply equally to employees, students, agents and/or other staff under the direction of Facebook. The contents of my profile include private information. The violation of my privacy is punished by the law (UCC 1 1-308 - 308 1 -103 and the Rome Statute). Facebook is now an open capital entity. All members are invited to post a notice of this kind, or if you prefer, you can copy and paste this version. If you have not published this statement at least once, you will tacitly allow the use of elements such as your photos as well as the information contained in your profile update. Do not share. Just copy on paste on your wall.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 2, 2021)

waffle said:


> For the Kiwis that are a little slower, I can say something that Null can't:




```
\---------------------------------------------/

/---------------------------------------------\
```


----------



## Glowie (Jun 2, 2021)

Putinland last bastion of free speech where western degeneracy isn't welcomed. 
Russia and former eastern bloc are unironically last bastion for people who want to laugh at degenerates and watch them cry about ineffective and failed lolsuits. 

Most butthurt individuals can only try to compromise and/or DDoS the farms. 

I can taste the tears already


----------



## Tumbo (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank you for the countless amounts of shit you put up with just to keep a bunch of weirdos on the internet happy you truly deserve a medal sir.


----------



## spoof (Jun 2, 2021)

Erika Furudo said:


> I thought Russia had the most neo nazis on the planet? Is this just another case of the government and the people not seeing eye to eye?


Almost like around 7 million of those who died in the Holocaust were Russians, with more being Slavs from Soviet territories and by most Neo nazis they will still never compromise more than single digit percentage at best.


----------



## Adolphin (Jun 2, 2021)

spoof said:


> Almost like around 7 million of those who died in the Holocaust were Russians, with more being Slavs from Soviet territories and by most Neo nazis they will still never compromise more than single digit percentage at best.


Sorry, but only God's chosen people can be included in the Holocaust.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Jun 2, 2021)

tulskij_tochnyj said:


> Because WWII (to be precise, its 1941-1945 part) is the new state religion imposed by ideologically bankrupt government in a vain attempt to hold USSR cadaver together. Any other ideology, if adopted on official level (or not being actively suppressed) will bring an end to the current system.


During WW2, Orthodox churches and a monastery or two were allowed reopen, like the Tsarist trimmings on officer's uniforms, it was about making people fight harder. That said Marxist-Leninism with Stalinist commentary was preferred.


----------



## Treasure Champs (Jun 2, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> My man, the point isn't for this to be some obtuse inside joke that only edgy 200IQ A&H posters who spend their days in imaginary slapfights with the government and the lefties can understand, it's because he's got a gag order that forces him personally to relay the information in a way that isn't explicit.
> The site has an entire beauty parlor section full of catty women and gay men who still are fine kiwis who do a fantastic job of documenting retarded fat people and whores, but if they come here from the front page they probably aren't going to have any fucking idea what's going on unless someone spells it out for them.
> Don't be dumb.



It's unironically a really good idea to keep the "catty women and gay men" up to speed on the workings / comings-and-goings of the website. Personally I'm secure enough in my own smarts that I don't give a fuck if you have to explain tecchy stuff to me in small words. I imagine most of the Beauty Parlor denizens feel the same way.

Being a Grade A Gen-Z supercilious cunt because you can't imagine a world without smartphones isn't going to help Null when he needs a Herculean influx of crypto to pay his lawyers. But giving 1,000 Beauty Parlor subscribers with middle-aged levels of cash a clear idea of what's happening just might.


----------



## WhiteLivesMatter (Jun 2, 2021)

Based and Kingpilled null

Any degenerate foid that gets naked for chad deserves to have her nudes shared online, revenge pornography for the win!


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 2, 2021)

Why didn't you just post "I dindu nuffin; I good boy?

Then you wouldn't have to type so much.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Jun 2, 2021)

Gone Ham said:


> I’m an idiot, what does this mean for us?


Long and short: If this document vanishes, that means KF or its host has been served with some kind of warrant or request. Watch this space monthly.


----------



## Dark Edea (Jun 2, 2021)

Wait.

Birds?


----------



## Karl Franz (Jun 2, 2021)

Who needs a canary when all the traffic is conveniently intercepted logged and mined by Cloudflare where all the agencies can have a go at it lol.

Still good for research purposes I guess.


----------



## fuhrer down the spiral (Jun 2, 2021)

Adolphin said:


> Sorry, but only God's chosen people can be included in the Holocaust.


_Looks like us with hitler related meme profiles need to leave and ho - ho - hop the fuck outta here._

Kek.


----------



## RepeatedMeme (Jun 3, 2021)

Besides the clear indication that 1776 has been compromised, there's other indications this is a fedop: I don't see @Null's GPG key listed or linked anywhere on this site, and while there's two potential keys for josh@jaw.sh on the public keyservers, neither match:
gpg: Signature made Tue Jun  1 16:41:10 2021 UTC
gpg:                using RSA key 1D44103A16D61B8DF10C4A9FEDB41D393CF9EF90
gpg: Can't check signature: No public key

pub  4096R/6A4627AC 2017-08-10 Joshua Moon <josh@jaw.sh>     Fingerprint=77D8 80F5 4AEF C595 B969  9D03 CBDA 5C6B 6A46 27AC 
pub  2048R/38418A8C 2015-09-28 Joshua Moon <josh@jaw.sh>     Fingerprint=4881 18A0 A528 EF0B 6A48  9553 A1F2 6E70 3841 8A8C


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jun 3, 2021)

RepeatedMeme said:


> Besides the clear indication that 1776 has been compromised, there's other indications this is a fedop: I don't see @Null's GPG key listed or linked anywhere on this site, and while there's two potential keys for josh@jaw.sh on the public keyservers, neither match:
> gpg: Signature made Tue Jun  1 16:41:10 2021 UTC
> gpg:                using RSA key 1D44103A16D61B8DF10C4A9FEDB41D393CF9EF90
> gpg: Can't check signature: No public key
> ...


Noone actually uses a PGP key more than once (performatively)- don't be silly.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2021)

RepeatedMeme said:


> gpg: using RSA key 1D44103A16D61B8DF10C4A9FEDB41D393CF9EF90


This key doesn't seem to exist on the keyservers or anywhere else on the Internet.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Jun 3, 2021)

RepeatedMeme said:


> I don't see @Null's GPG key listed or linked anywhere on this site


The key you're looking for is here.








						Transparency
					

Transparency statements concerning properties I manage.




					git.kiwifarms.net


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 3, 2021)

Any chance this is 6/1/21 related?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 3, 2021)

Kosher Dill said:


> The key you're looking for is here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it verifies with that.  If nool is still around and doesn't repudiate it, it's reasonably safe to assume it's legit, or at least that future posts using this same key are from the same person, even if they bodysnatched nool or something.  It would probably be a good idea to sign it with his previous keys and actually upload it to a keyserver.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 3, 2021)

Frozen Fishsticks said:


> View attachment 2221623


I average at least one holocaust denial a day here, and yet they're obsessed with this meme.


----------



## Kaktus Kompot (Jun 3, 2021)

To people unfamiliar with intricacies of Russian internet moderation, RKN is a bunch of self-righteous clerks who would arbitrarily try to ban anything containing _forbidden content_ ranging from understandably immoral or dangerous things like cheese pizza and bomb making tutorials to clapping a website for uploading a copy of a book whose author is particularly butthurt about copyright.
The problem is that instead of limiting the access to pieces of content illegal in the country, they just cut the access completely for utterly asinine reasons and, what's worse, they can use many excuses to ban sites that government finds unfavourable in some way. Tumblr got blocked for a tutorial on how to make a noose, Telegram almost got blocked because terrorists may have used it for message encryption, 4pda (the largest forum about phones and other tech) got blocked because someone posted a stream of a sports game, a kiwi-like gossip forum got blocked for posting
 info about a governmental worker's affair, and RKN even tried to make using all torrents and VPNs illegal. Just to give you an example of their antics, so it's not just getting their panties in a twist over funny images of a famous Austrian man.
It was unbelievably frustrating when I needed to access some completely innocent tech website for a uni project, but the access to it was blocked. I don't care - I always use a VPN now and don't have problems with that crap anymore, but my relatives and acquaintances treat me like some sort of technowizard for showing them how to access blocked sites. And it just keeps getting worse.
TLDR: Shit sucks, get ready for Iron Curtain 2.0


----------



## Null (Jun 3, 2021)

RepeatedMeme said:


> compromised


If you mean "doing work for the government", that's absolutely not what's implied and if the government tried to order me to violate privacy like that there'd be no law which would stop me from telling people.


----------



## FreeCandyVan (Jun 3, 2021)

RepeatedMeme said:


> Besides the clear indication that 1776 has been compromised


Since Null can't spell this out for everyone, please go read the referenced applicable US Code.  In no way does a gag order imply that 1776 has been compromised, it's merely received a subpoena or warrant that the courts won't allow disclosure of currently.  It doesn't mean its suddenly an FBI honeypot, just that 1776 is somehow involved in ongoing court matters that someone's convinced the judge could be in danger if Null reveals what the subpoena is.









						18 U.S. Code § 2705 -  Delayed notice
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 4, 2021)

wait wait hold up, we know someone like this don't we?


> clapping a website for uploading a copy of a book whose author is particularly butthurt about copyright.



thanks for the dumbed-down explanations throughout. much appreciated


----------



## Lurk McDurk (Jun 4, 2021)

Near said:


> Why the fuck does Russia even care? They did far worse shit to their own citizens during, before and after the war.



They are clearly afraid of the fourth reich brewing organically in Minecraft youtube channels and wehraboo reddit/forum posts.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 5, 2021)

Dark Edea said:


> Wait.
> 
> Birds?



Canary in the coal mine, I assume. An old fashioned way for miners to know the air was getting bad. I am sure google will help.


----------



## MetokurGroomedMe (Jun 5, 2021)

I like that russia has what amounts to an automated service because they probably have a few ultranationalists who call in and complain.

"WHY I CAN SEE HITLER ON MY COMPUTER?"
"HE IS DRESS AS SANTA IN RED LIKE GLORIOUS COMMUNIST RUSSIA STATE?"
"NO ACCEPTABLE."


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 5, 2021)

MetokurGroomedMe said:


> I like that russia has what amounts to an automated service because they probably have a few ultranationalists who call in and complain.
> 
> "WHY I CAN SEE HITLER ON MY COMPUTER?"
> "HE IS DRESS AS SANTA IN RED LIKE GLORIOUS COMMUNIST RUSSIA STATE?"
> "NO ACCEPTABLE."



You think this USA legal order involves Russia why..?


----------



## 0gh (Jun 5, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> You think this USA legal order involves Russia why..?


Because of this part of the canary 
"The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".
We receive this request every few weeks."
Did you not read it?


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 5, 2021)

0gh said:


> Because of this part of the canary
> "The Kiwi Farms has received two letters from Russia's ROSKOMNADZOR requesting
> the deletion memes depicting Hitler dressed as Santa saying "ho ho holocaust".
> We receive this request every few weeks."
> Did you not read it?



That’s not a legal order and has nothing to do with 1776, did you not read it?


----------



## MetokurGroomedMe (Jun 6, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> That’s not a legal order and has nothing to do with 1776, did you not read it?


Where did I say it was a legal order, or have anything to do with 1776. i said i thought it was funny that russia had a computer system sending that to null. Fucking retard.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 6, 2021)

MetokurGroomedMe said:


> Where did I say it was a legal order, or have anything to do with 1776. i said i thought it was funny that russia had a computer system sending that to null. Fucking retard.



Calm down, spanky


----------



## Dark Edea (Jun 7, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Canary in the coal mine, I assume. An old fashioned way for miners to know the air was getting bad. I am sure google will help.


Is Josh mocking our lung capacity?


----------



## Glowie (Jun 7, 2021)

Kaktus Kompot said:


> To people unfamiliar with intricacies of Russian internet moderation, RKN is a bunch of self-righteous clerks who would arbitrarily try to ban anything containing _forbidden content_ ranging from understandably immoral or dangerous things like cheese pizza and bomb making tutorials to clapping a website for uploading a copy of a book whose author is particularly butthurt about copyright.
> The problem is that instead of limiting the access to pieces of content illegal in the country, they just cut the access completely for utterly asinine reasons and, what's worse, they can use many excuses to ban sites that government finds unfavourable in some way. Tumblr got blocked for a tutorial on how to make a noose, Telegram almost got blocked because terrorists may have used it for message encryption, 4pda (the largest forum about phones and other tech) got blocked because someone posted a stream of a sports game, a kiwi-like gossip forum got blocked for posting
> info about a governmental worker's affair, and RKN even tried to make using all torrents and VPNs illegal. Just to give you an example of their antics, so it's not just getting their panties in a twist over funny images of a famous Austrian man.
> It was unbelievably frustrating when I needed to access some completely innocent tech website for a uni project, but the access to it was blocked. I don't care - I always use a VPN now and don't have problems with that crap anymore, but my relatives and acquaintances treat me like some sort of technowizard for showing them how to access blocked sites. And it just keeps getting worse.
> TLDR: Shit sucks, get ready for Iron Curtain 2.0



Dedicated mods prevent glow in the darks retards spew here and cause subpoenas. Same applies to anything that might cause stir in roskomnadzor. Even people in Ukraine and other former soviet shitholes with corrupt governments like Serbia and rest of former Yugoslavia.  Even "free" countries like censor and take down content that is racist and disgruntled ex police who dumped crime statistics, which list races and country of origin of convicted criminals, which is illegal in Sweden. Bullshit cyber bullying laws and bending over to five eyes. 
Average do not know how to get around paywalls, my peers can't even fucking grasp basics of privacy, types of privacy and how to fuck with data miners, poofing browser client, OS. Doubling TOR with VPNs. 

Fuck my friends who live in Belgium. Because of Brussel the centerpiece of USSR 2.0 the government has literal off switch for internet and they filter TOR heavily and probe to VPNs and want them illegal, due to the fact inner politics of EU is shady as fuck and people who uncover and I'm not kidding 

TLDR, people are fucked on other side of the wall since EU is building another wall next to another to prevent "Russian misinformation" 

It's almost funny supposedly free world looks more like soviet union with communism lite; many flavors of socialism.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2021)

Glowie said:


> Average do not know how to get around paywalls, my peers can't even fucking grasp basics of privacy, types of privacy and how to fuck with data miners, poofing browser client, OS. Doubling TOR with VPNs.


This is fine with me.  It used to be the process of getting online itself was a semi-effective retard filter, but at least that kind of thing intimidates normies enough to keep them off sites like this.  Note, though, it seems to be a consensus that combining TOR with VPNs is not a good idea.  Frankly, I have yet to be convinced by the arguments about this, but whatever.  I think at the very least it is unlikely to add much security, and some seem to believe it can actually introduce more risks.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 7, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> This is fine with me.  It used to be the process of getting online itself was a semi-effective retard filter, but at least that kind of thing intimidates normies enough to keep them off sites like this.  Note, though, it seems to be a consensus that combining TOR with VPNs is not a good idea.  Frankly, I have yet to be convinced by the arguments about this, but whatever.  I think at the very least it is unlikely to add much security, and some seem to believe it can actually introduce more risks.



Do you think VPN use on its own is a problem?


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 7, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> Do you think VPN use on its own is a problem?


No, not at all.  If you do anything remotely likely to result in retaliation, even if it's just civil bullshit, you should use a VPN.  No-log is preferable but you can't necessarily trust a VPN's claims.  This is, I believe, why people sometimes prefer the VPN+TOR setup.  I'm not really qualified to judge the technical arguments for why this is a bad idea despite not being convinced by them.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 7, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> No, not at all.  If you do anything remotely likely to result in retaliation, even if it's just civil bullshit, you should use a VPN.  No-log is preferable but you can't necessarily trust a VPN's claims.  This is, I believe, why people sometimes prefer the VPN+TOR setup.  I'm not really qualified to judge the technical arguments for why this is a bad idea despite not being convinced by them.



I’ve just been told recently that TOR makes things more dangerous. I haven’t done it and don’t plan to.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jun 7, 2021)

artilleryfroth said:


> I’ve just been told recently that TOR makes things more dangerous. I haven’t done it and don’t plan to.


There's literally nothing illegal about TOR, or the deep web for that matter, and anyone trying to tell you otherwise is fearmongering.


----------



## artilleryfroth (Jun 7, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> There's literally nothing illegal about TOR, or the deep web for that matter, and anyone trying to tell you otherwise is fearmongering.



Not illegal, but I was told it was more likely to be compromised.


----------



## Puff (Jun 7, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> There's literally nothing illegal about TOR, or the deep web for that matter, and anyone trying to tell you otherwise is fearmongering.


Well... there's certainly illegal stuff to be found there and it's illegal in some totalitarian shitholes, but more or less correct.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Jun 7, 2021)

Puff said:


> Well... there's certainly illegal stuff to be found there and it's illegal in some totalitarian shitholes, but more or less correct.


Unfortunately this isn't entirely true; The first part, at least. There's pretty much as much illegal stuff on the clear web as their is on the deep web. Outside of places where VPNs and TOR are illegal, the deep web itself isn't really inherently evil. It's just kind of painted that way, for what I could probably say are obvious reasons.


----------



## Puff (Jun 7, 2021)

Cow-Chan said:


> Unfortunately this isn't entirely true; The first part, at least. There's pretty much as much illegal stuff on the clear web as their is on the deep web. Outside of places where VPNs and TOR are illegal, the deep web itself isn't really inherently evil. It's just kind of painted that way, for what I could probably say are obvious reasons.


 There's certainly more total illegal stuff on the clearnet, but probably more percentage wise on the onion network. It's not like you're gonna see it with any kind of caution though. It's not a reason to avoid tor.
Using tor to view clearnet sites isn't particularly secure though. Stick to onion or use a VPN.


----------



## waffle (Jun 8, 2021)

Even if it's mostly illegal shit on the onions who cares? Thats no reason to stay off it if there's something you want there. It's just a thing they say to try and suppress information. It's like the "bit torrent should be banned" thing from a decade ago.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jun 8, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> The site has an entire beauty parlor section full of catty women and gay men who still are fine kiwis who do a fantastic job of documenting retarded fat people and whores, but if they come here from the front page they probably aren't going to have any fucking idea what's going on unless someone spells it out for them.
> Don't be dumb



Yet all the pages here of the responses sperging about jew conspiracy, russian psyop, and not getting caught by glowies for non-illegal kiwi posting activity  missing the entire point of this post isn't any of these gays or wimins from the "catty" parlor.  Curious


----------



## enamelled toothbrush (Jul 4, 2021)

I know it’s a holiday weekend, but where is the warrant canary for June? Did something actually happen for once or are you just late?


----------



## CEO of Pickles (Jul 4, 2021)

enamelled toothbrush said:


> I know it’s a holiday weekend, but where is the warrant canary for June? Did something actually happen for once or are you just late?


The canary for June 2021 can be found here: https://git.kiwifarms.net/Null/Transparency/src/branch/master/2021/07/2021-07-01.txt.asc


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 7, 2021)

CEO of Pickles said:


> The canary for June 2021 can be found here: https://git.kiwifarms.net/Null/Transparency/src/branch/master/2021/07/2021-07-01.txt.asc


I would ree over not being told who got the sealed warrant request, but I don't suppose we're really owed information on just which 1776 client was being fucked with.


----------



## TheCuntler (Aug 11, 2021)

@Null just got reminded of this thread again. What do you think about a monthly update on the state of KF regarding privacy, etc?


----------

